# DJI Spark?



## nerwin (Jun 1, 2017)

Is anyone interested in the DJI Spark? I'm tempted to pick one up. For $499, its really affordable for a smart drone that can shoot stabilized 1080p video and highly quality 12mp jpegs...though there is no DNG recording which is a bummer, maybe a future firmware update?  

Though its $499, its really not. Because the controller is needed for better control and further operating distance so the $699 package is better option because it comes with the controller, second battery and other neat accessories. 

I've watched quite a bit of reviews...even though they pre-production models, the video quality seems exceptional for 1080p. It also seems super easy to control which is what I like because I'm not a good pilot, I need all of the assists lol. 

I don't know, are you interested?


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm not really into the drone and video stuff but a friend of mine was talking to me about the specs on this one and he was disappointed in the video quality of it. I think the size is going to be good for a lot of people.

I guess maybe I should take a better look at drones and possibilities of shooting video with them.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 1, 2017)

ronlane said:


> I'm not really into the drone and video stuff but a friend of mine was talking to me about the specs on this one and he was disappointed in the video quality of it. I think the size is going to be good for a lot of people.
> 
> I guess maybe I should take a better look at drones and possibilities of shooting video with them.



I have orginal untouched footage from it and its excellent footage, great dynamic range and its sharp but not over the top. But I've looked at a lot of footage and there is A LOT of inconsistencies. So I'm going to say it's because of the pre-production models, people are not setting it up correctly, shutter speed is too fast (so it might be helpful to have an ND filter on it) and peoples poor post processing of the video.

I think the best thing to do is wait until it's released next month to general public and see the reviews.

The Phantom 3 Standard is $499 and comes with the controller and that can shoot 2.7K and raw photos. But it's not a smart drone like the Mavic and Spark is. So it won't be as easy to fly. 

There is a compromise. If DJI put uncompressed 4K ability in the spark and raw photos at $499, no one would buy the higher end models. 

The Mavic Pro is quite interesting as well and already being at $699 for the Spark package, why not spend the $300 extra and get the better one? lol. 

So I'm not 100% sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

That sounds like what my friend was saying about his research too. I have listened to a few conversations about them and I like the technology on some drones that it will follow you, that is something I could see myself using.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 1, 2017)

ronlane said:


> That sounds like what my friend was saying about his research too. I have listened to a few conversations about them and I like the technology on some drones that it will follow you, that is something I could see myself using.



same here. I LOVE the fact that the Spark can operate without any sort controller with simple gestures. I mean come on...how cool is that? 

The follow or tracking function is cool as well, I love the revoling feature too. 

It's just, I don't go anywhere lol. Might not be a smart investment haha.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree with you for the most part. I would like to have it follow me or my kids while riding 4-wheeler or stuff like that. Riding bikes, playing in the park. cool stuff like that.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 1, 2017)

It'll be good for consumers. The video quality isn't enough for any real projects and no raw photos? I'll pass.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 1, 2017)

jsecordphoto said:


> It'll be good for consumers. The video quality isn't enough for any real projects and no raw photos? I'll pass.



I was actually supprised how decent the jpegs were, they don't seemed that compressed. For what it is, I'd be happy.


----------



## Destin (Oct 28, 2017)

Did you ever get a spark?

Picked one up yesterday and I’m EXTREMELY impressed with it for the price and size. 

I can see myself wanting to upgrade to something more powerful eventually, but this thing is an absolute blast to play with.


----------

